# Tobacco



## Cornelius (6/9/17)

Good day All

So I am considering DIY and more specifically tobacco for ADV. So I have a million and 1 recipes, but it is extremely difficult to try and judge the end product without actually trying it. So I thought I can ask the clever ones on the forum. I enjoy Black Bear Vanilla Tobacco, Calamity Jane, Good boy etc but I am not to crazy about juices like Havana Nightz. So I would like some suggestions for mixes similar to the ones I mentioned (3mg direct lung).
Thank you in advance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (6/9/17)

My good boy version which i made without trying to clone but once i tasted it, tasted pretty much or very close to the real thing to me.

TPA RY4 Double - 4%
CAP Peanutbutter V2 - 4%
CAP Sweet Cream - 1%
TPA Double Chocolate - 1%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (6/9/17)

For me, tobaccos are difficult, not least because it's a profile that is expanding so rapidly. Initially, 'tobacco' juices were mostly just RY4 dirtying up bakery, dessert and other profiles. Then FA started producing tobaccos like Virginia, Cuban Supreme, Burley etc and those became the rage. Then Inw weighed in with Am4a, Gold Ducat, Black for Pipe and other hits, and folks started developing for those. Then Flv come along with Red Burley, Kentucky, Cured and a bunch of others, now everybody is using those. I, of course, am still stuck with FA and Inw which I got early on, and for which nobody is developing anymore because Flv is the hype now. And that might not last long before Stixx Mixx or whoever take over. So it's a profile which is very trend-driven and tricky to plan for.

If you're going to get into tobaccos now, I would advise getting mainly Flv tobaccos. Those are the ones with the most current recipes. If you want a good starting point, I would recommend recipes by Fear. He is the resident tobacco fundi on Discord and his recipes, opinions and expertise in tobacco are highly regarded. Not all of his recipes are tobaccos but he has done several.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Petrus (6/9/17)

Best guidance, there is a thread specifically for DIY Tobacco. All the tobacco experts and the thread will give you guidance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (6/9/17)

Yes, as @Petrus said, check out this thread. The Index gives you a short description of each juice. For your taste, you cannot go wrong with this recipe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Cornelius (7/9/17)

Thank you kindly for all the inputs. 
RichJB as always very informative response. Looking forward to my DIY journey. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Card (11/9/17)

Hey guys, can anyone recommend or know what Tobacco concentrate is in this twisp juice?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

